# JOGL Color stimmt nicht



## gerdgerdgerd (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie stehe ich auf dem schlauch und finde das problem nicht. die angegebenen farben werden einfach ignoriert. stattdessen wird weiß oder grau gezeichnet. welche einstellung muss ich machen, so dass die richtige farbe dargestellt wird. bzw welcher befehl führt zu solchen resultaten?

hier ist ein beispiel code:

```
gl.glDisable(GL.GL_LIGHTING);
gl.glEnable(GL.GL_LINE_SMOOTH);
gl.glEnable(GL.GL_BLEND);
gl.glBlendFunc(Gl.GL_FRONT_AND_BACK, GL.GL_FILL);

gl.glColor4f(0.164f, 0.243f, 1f, 0.6f);

gl.glBegin(GL.GL_QUADS);
gl.glVertex3f(....);
gl.glVertex3f(....);
gl.glVertex3f(....);
gl.glVertex3f(....);
gl.glEnd();

gl.glDisable(GL.GL_BLEND);
gl.glDisable(GL.GL_BLEND);
gl.glEnable(GL.GL_LIGHTING);
```

danke!


----------



## gerdgerdgerd (7. Dez 2009)

ok, thema erledigt. aus irgendeinem grund muss ich 


```
gl.glDisable(GL.GL_TEXTURE_2D);
```

mit angeben!


----------



## Marco13 (7. Dez 2009)

Bin zwar schon ein bißchen raus, aber meine mich zu erinnern, dass man da was mit glColorMaterial ? DGL Wiki machen mußte - im speziellen
glEnable(GL_COLOR_MATERIAL);
Kannst dich mal nochmal unter diesen Stichworten umsehen, und bescheid sagen, falls es dann immer noch nicht klappt...


EDIT: Oder so...


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2009)

AFAIK muss das glColor innerhalb des glBegin/End stehen, sonst wird es von OGL ignoriert. Du wolltest doch nur ein einfaches untexturiertes Quad farbig einfärben oder?


----------

